# New machine arrived today



## DBowser (Sep 23, 2018)

New machine got here today. Looks pretty shiny, ha. Now we have to play the waiting game...….


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Congrats on your new Toro, best of luck with it!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

a nice shiny new toro, congrats


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* MAZEL TOV on that 1. :wavetowel2:*


----------



## Brianwc (Oct 10, 2018)

mine is being delivered by dealer tomorrow Toro Power Max HD 1028 OHXE


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Brianwc said:


> mine is being delivered by dealer tomorrow Toro Power Max HD 1028 OHXE


You be impressed with it great choice.:3tens:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

now it won't snow


----------



## cuz (Mar 19, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> now it won't snow




Correct, that’s exactly why I bought two new snowblowers for this season. 

SO IT WOULDN’T SNOW!!!

Good luck with your new blower.


----------



## DBowser (Sep 23, 2018)

Yeah, I thought the same thing soon after it got here. If it doesn't snow, I could either be very put off or very happy lol. Last year was kind of mild but we did have a few storms that put down 10 inches.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's always nice to go new. Everything shiny and there's a warranty !! Good choice.

Where are you located and when do you expect some snow ??

.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Nice machine, time to add some bling to it


----------



## DBowser (Sep 23, 2018)

Kissafrog: Im about 60 miles north of Pittsburgh, just in the southern end of the snow belt. Should have snow by the end of the month. Seems we always have snow by Halloween.


----------



## Milkbone (Oct 16, 2018)

Congrats !!!

I can't make up my mind on what to get ?


----------



## Milkbone (Oct 16, 2018)

Buy from store or online order ?


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2018)

I wasn't going to do it, but Home Depot has the HD 1028 OHXE for $1599 delivered, ebay has 15% off coupons all over, got one for $21....that takes $200 (max allowed) so $1399 delivered + tax, I will set it up. Really deliberated on this vs the Ariens 28 sho for $1249...but really wanted trigger steering and I like the no clog type system. There is really no wrong move between the 2.


----------



## Brianwc (Oct 10, 2018)

wait you got the 1599 1028 HD for 1399? I could not find it for less than 1599. OK I see you got a 15% coupon for 21 $ off ebay and used it for the snowblower boy I wish I did that. The deal I got instead was 24 months interest-free


----------



## DBowser (Sep 23, 2018)

I ordered it at home depot but they didn't have any at the store. I was able to get the 18 months with no interest which was a nice perk. I thought about getting a bigger model but I liked the idea of having that engine size/ power with a 24" inch cut.


----------

